# UK Legislation on soap making & selling!



## Sayuri (May 28, 2009)

Hi,

I wondered if anyone could help me with the UK Legislation on Cosmetics and on the making of soaps etc.

So far I have gathered that I cannot sell any of my products without them being tested by a chemist but I am struggling to find any details regarding a chemist to actually send them to!

Also I have a friend who sells her soaps and she was rather vague about it all (I don't think she was keen on me making my own produce now lol!) and she basically said I have to have my products tested and that something else would cost me £300 to be registered? She was aiming a lot of costs to me.

So! I am a little bit confused on this now and wondered if anyone could point me in the right direction for advice or if you have any to spare me 

I very much appreciate any help,

thank you!!


----------



## bodyrocks (Jun 2, 2009)

Hi,

I have been trying to find answers to this same problem. (I am in the uk also).

Right - here are a list of individuals/companies to contact for the soap assessments you will require. They all offer different packages so it is advisable to shop around - get quotes and description of services offered from all of them.

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]

[email protected]


From what I have gathered, it will cost around £135 (approx) to have a recipe/batch tested. However, it seems that you will get a reduction on products previously tested for another batch you have made if you choose your tester carefully (from what I can gather).

Also - all soaps/bath bombs/body products need to have the ingredients listed with the approved/regulation product name which your assessor will advise on or produce.

Here is a link to information that might be useful for this. 
http://www.thesoapkitchen.co.uk/certification.htm

As I say, I am also trying to weed my way through this process and would be happy to chat with you along the way if you want to contact me, maybe we can try and make sense of it together. This is the thing that has scared me most and seems to be extremely expensive. You need to be covered by this assesment if making for anyone other than yourself.

Hope this helps a bit. I gave up 6 months ago after finding out these details, but my yearning to be able to do this has made me try to weather the storm.

Perhaps we could even join forces somehow and cost cut.


----------



## retropants (Jun 10, 2009)

Hello to both of you!
I am in the UK too, and have just got my assessment done via World of Moulds. However, I think the company has recently changed hands. 
SO, now I can sell soap, but only soap! Now comes the daunting task of discovering what other legal obstacles are lying in wait for a would-be entrepeneur! I am guessing company registration, VAT registration etc etc. And I only want to sell online via etsy or artfire for example!
I am possibly going to contact my local business link rep for advice of what I have to do legally before I pocket my first sale! I am, however going to start selling to friends immediately.

Oh, and then there's insurance.......


----------



## ribbitcat (Jun 10, 2009)

Yo, retropants ! Small world ;-)

You are unlikely to need to register for VAT as the threshold is £68K  However, if you register, you will be able to claim back any VAT that you pay on business purchases. I think LOL. The business I ran was VAT registered ...

http://www.hmrc.gov.uk/vat/start/regist ... gister.htm

You will probably be best off registering as a sole trader, and it's cheaper than the other options ....but you need to do this because of the taxman...

http://www.hmrc.gov.uk/businesses/tmast ... ness.shtml

Keep your personal and business bank accounts separate. Keep every piece of paper. Ever. LOL The more OCD you are about keeping and maintaining financial records, the better - it was this Fine Quality of mine ;-) that got me a business loan for a business banks don't usually touch with a barge pole.

At least you won't have to deal with NI right now - unless this is your only job ?

I have to say, that any time I was confused or needed help, I called the VAT man or the taxman - I found them really helpful and friendly 

Usually, there is some kind of local business starter thingy ....check your localpaper online .....

Hope some of that helps 

ETA:  you will need insurance - is that PLI ??
Also, if you are making soap at home, you might want to check out how/if that affects your home insurance, and check whether you might need to do a change-of-use thingy with your council; may affect your council tax and/or render you liable for business rates ....


----------



## retropants (Jun 10, 2009)

Jeepers,
Thanks Vivianne!  What a lot of info!  I was being tongue in cheek about the VAT (I do work full time, and I do the books there, so I know something about VAT, but only what I need to know!!)

I agree with being a sole trader, much easier. My BF is a sole trader too, so he can help with all that. As for being OCD at keeping paper, that I am, but a filing it all, not so much!! (too much filing at work already!)

Right now I am only at the investigating stage. I have only been soaping for a year, so I need a lot more practice yet, but my friends wanted to give me money for all the soap I give them!!  No need to deny them that is there?!!!


----------



## ribbitcat (Jun 10, 2009)

LOL retro 

As for filing - my brother has big brown foolscap envelopes, 1 per month. In it he puts every receipt, invoice (out and in), business credit card statement, business bank statement etcetc. Towards the end of the tax year he gives them all to me     and I collate all the info to send to his accountant. Once I've done, I email him the document, print out 3 copies and post them too. I'd be happy to do this for you .....I am not expensive


----------



## retropants (Jun 10, 2009)

Wow, thankyou!

i am terrified just thinking about envelopes full of receipts & invoices, sounds too much like my job to me, 'cept i like to use multicoloured folders!!

I think it'll be a while yet before I have enough to warrant collating! I only have one order  so far, from a friend who has been offering me money since the first bar I gave her!


----------

